# From Service Dog to "Surf"ice Dog



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Amazing - and what a way to show all dogs have a purpose - even if it is not what we original thought it would be:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGODurRfVv4


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Can't stop crying.








I've had a few of those pass through here!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Crying here, too! Good girl. Ricki-- and best of wishes for Patrick! Kudos to his trainer for focusing on the positive and channeling this dear dog's skills into a new direction. Great video!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Great story.

Wish more would apply to two legged babies as well.

Talents are there for the developing!


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

I think this would make anyone cry....so inspiring.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Crying









What a great dog!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I WILL NOT cry/yeah I did!!.Neat to think at least SOME dogs are in the right place at the right time.


----------

